# Moving with suspended sentence



## aristokat (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, I was hoping someone might be able to help with my problem. My husband is a Canadian citizen and we live in Cyprus. 3 years ago my husband was arrested and due to unfortunate circumstances I ended up involved which resulted in me receiving a suspended sentence. My husband now wants to move back to Canada. I have looked at the immigration web site and it says I can enter 5 years after the sentence was imposed. But we have spoken with a lawyer in Canada who says that I can enter on a temp residents permit. But he can give no guarantee that I will be successful. As he wants quiet a bit of money for his services and we have a young family I don't want to uproot, ship all our belongings for fear I'll be refused entry. 
Do you know of anyone who has had a similar situation? If so, what was the outcome. 
Thanks in advance
Kat


----------

